

Apple Announces LapTop - bensummers
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article/apple-announces-laptop-guy-kawasaki

======
statenjason
So in this parallel universe, people went three decades with no way to create
apps for their iPads? This definitely sounds worth celebrating.

~~~
kiiski
Desktops still existed in that universe.

------
RyanMcGreal
The press release itself was a bit awkward, but I enjoyed this closing line:

> as the Chinese say, "If you wait by the side of the river long enough, the
> features of your old computer will come floating by"

------
mattparcher
Summary:

A fictional Apple press release written from an alternative reality in which
the iPad was released before the laptop.

About the author, via Wikipedia: _Guy Kawasaki was one of the Apple employees
originally responsible for marketing the Macintosh in 1984. He is noted for
having brought the concept of evangelism, initially focused on creating
passionate user-advocates for the Apple brand, to the high-tech business[1].
Kawasaki is a former Apple Fellow._

------
ritonlajoie
Wait... is it a joke ?

